# Michigan chevy cruze diesel owners



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. Completely normal. Winter blend diesel is at most pumps now. You sacrifice MPG to gain anti-gel additives.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

even if the fuel was the same as summer your mileage is still going to take a hit in colder weather, an this goes for gas or diesel.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Totally normal. Where at in Michigan are you?


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

over bye chelsea area..i drive 65 mph so it is normal to drop


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I havent seen quite that dramatic a drop, even now that I have snow tires on. I maybe lost 2-3 MPG on the highway (from like 51 on this one stretch of road down to about 48)


----------

